# frame i d



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

An old merckx with 7 cr 57 65 B stamped on BB and ideas it is columbus tubing, any clues


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

disregard frame sold....................


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

7CR B5765 - whoever has this frame is lucky... is a rarity: 1989 Corsa made of Reynolds 531 tubes.


----------

